# Visa



## lflane (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone - As non-EU residents, I'm pretty sure that we would need a type 1 visa. We've contacted the Portuguese consulate for our area; the forms they sent included a Schengen visa form, but nothing that states "Type I Visa". 
Am I mistaken in thinking that the Schengan visa form is for persons who are from the EU? I've tried calling the consulate, but they are closed today and I really want to at least get everything filled out and sent in.
Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Leslie Lane


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi there, a Schengen visa is required for anyone who is NOT a EU passport visa. Hope this will help you. My suggestion is that if you have the opportunity of going to PT on holiday, go to a "Loja do cidadao" and they will be able to help you with all the queries they do a lot of work with foreigners as well. I know there is one in Lisboa near the Lisboa-Sintra railway station (beautiful art deco architecture and it has been restored!) and one has opened recently in Cascais. If you go to the internet and enter loja do cidadao I'm sure it will give you all the branches. Good luck, we are moving at the end of September with dog and African Grey coming with us. (easy for us, we both have EU passports)


----------



## lflane (Jul 11, 2009)

*Hello Again*

I tried to reply earlier but my computer was acting kooky so it may not have gone through. Just wanted to say thanks so much for the information - it was very helpful. 
I can't help but notice that you are originally from South Africa - we lived in Johannesburg (Lonehill) for 3 years in the early 90s - a beautiful place with lovely people. We still miss it - we had even considered trying to live there but I'm just not comfortable with everything that is happening - a lot of change, which can lead to chaos. 
Where are you looking to settle in Portugal? I feel spoiled for choice, but we are leaning towards the area around Tomar. 
Again, thanks for the information. 
Leslie Lane 



nelinha said:


> Hi there, a Schengen visa is required for anyone who is NOT a EU passport visa. Hope this will help you. My suggestion is that if you have the opportunity of going to PT on holiday, go to a "Loja do cidadao" and they will be able to help you with all the queries they do a lot of work with foreigners as well. I know there is one in Lisboa near the Lisboa-Sintra railway station (beautiful art deco architecture and it has been restored!) and one has opened recently in Cascais. If you go to the internet and enter loja do cidadao I'm sure it will give you all the branches. Good luck, we are moving at the end of September with dog and African Grey coming with us. (easy for us, we both have EU passports)


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Leslie,
Sorry have been sick with the usual winter cold, went to Durban for a week's rest, ended up in bed the whole time. Yes I know Lonehill very well although we live in Edenglen. You will not recognize Lonehill, from a residential area with lots of free standing houses, it has become a place with lots of clusters and townhouse schemes, it's impossible to get out of the area in the mornings to go to work, too much traffic! I think you will be better off in Pt than here. I have conformed myself to move to Pt although my heart breaks at leaving the type of life that we have here, the weather, the animals friends and I'm leaving my two sons as well (they old enough though (29 and 31)
We will be moving to Cascais, HD is a city person he does not like to dirty his shoes in the country side! Everytime we vist my sister in the north of Portugal (she is a vet in Paredes de Coura) HD grumbles and can't sleep at night, he says there is too much silence! I would be quite happy to go to a quieter place but I guess I will adapt. Will have to find something to do though otherwise I will go crazy. After many years as a HR manager I got out of the formal environment and did a three year course on porcelain restoration, that's what I have been doing here, I also do flameworking as a hobby, I'm hoping that I will be able to do that in Pt and convince people there to buy my stuff.
I don't know Tomar, but I hear from other expats that it's a beautiful place. Very near to Fatima though and quite easy to get to Lisbon. We must keep in contact and meet once we are both in Pt.
Enjoy your week end and let me know how your relocation develops.


----------

